# Lignum Vitae



## Chaos1 (Feb 24, 2013)

I have a large Lignum Vitae log (84"X 12",300 lbs.)that I brought back from the Caribbean when I moved back to the states. Does anyone know how I could learn the value of something like this?
Thanks.


----------



## jraksdhs (Oct 19, 2008)

*for sale*

Would you consider selling this? Maybe smaller pieces? LMK

Jason


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

I would suggest contacting a place which deals in that species and ask them what they think. There is a place here in Portland called Gilmer Wood Supply and that's what they do. Logs to lumber of every species imaginable. You can get their contact info. on the web.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Take your time, Chaos.
You need to research the locations of luthiers using Lv for woodwind instruments. Maybe you can sell some blanks if you have a good log. Otherwise just curios.
Harps, French Horns and Guitars here so I can't add much. Got $70k for a horn? Got $50k for a harp?
Such things are crafted to world standards here.


----------



## Chaos1 (Feb 24, 2013)

jraksdhs said:


> Would you consider selling this? Maybe smaller pieces? LMK
> 
> Jason


 
Jason,

I doubt I will part with it; I've lugged it around for 15 years. I've looked around and never found another piece this size( mostly pen and bowl blanks). Really curious what it would be worth. Me and a buddy had to drag it up a mountain( through hanging cactus and catch and keep) to get it to the truck. It is really cool just as it sits now with the gray "skin" on it it. I cut the Y limbs at the top off years ago and did some small projects with them. The wood is beautiful, like nothing else I've ever worked with. Don't think I'll be cutting it up and selling it. If I found someone who would turn it into to something amazing i might consider selling the whole thing but I'm a pack rat when it comes to wood so i think even that would be tough.


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

That's a shame. If you were looking to cut it up and sell, I'd probably buy a few chunks. Unfortunately, I'm no use in your efforts to find a value for what you have. I'm stupid when it comes to things like that.


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Sounds like it has far more sentimental value to you than it does actual monetary value. Lignum is not a rare nor expensive wood. I pay roughly the same as I do for general rosewoods (no figure or rarity), about half of what I pay for good birds eye or curly maple. If it's special to you then keep it.


----------



## jraksdhs (Oct 19, 2008)

ive looked online for some pieces big enough for wooden hand planes, mostly 1/4"-1/2" thick stuff for the soles. If anyone knows where i can buy some let me know.

Jason


----------



## jdaschel (Jan 10, 2013)

Chaos1 said:


> Jason,
> 
> I doubt I will part with it; I've lugged it around for 15 years. I've looked around and never found another piece this size( mostly pen and bowl blanks). Really curious what it would be worth. Me and a buddy had to drag it up a mountain( through hanging cactus and catch and keep) to get it to the truck. It is really cool just as it sits now with the gray "skin" on it it. I cut the Y limbs at the top off years ago and did some small projects with them. The wood is beautiful, like nothing else I've ever worked with. Don't think I'll be cutting it up and selling it. If I found someone who would turn it into to something amazing i might consider selling the whole thing but I'm a pack rat when it comes to wood so i think even that would be tough.


If it is real lignum vitae, which you said caribbean. Most likely it is. It is extremely valuable. Probably 5k or more. 

Lignum vitae (real) is on CITES 3. Meaning it cannot be exported, or imported. SOOOOO you have a real piece of gold. 

Do you have any pictures?

I know there is a company that makes bearings for dams, because it does not require lubrication and it lasts forever.... They are probably in a lignum vitae shortage.


----------



## Chaos1 (Feb 24, 2013)

jdaschel said:


> If it is real lignum vitae, which you said caribbean. Most likely it is. It is extremely valuable. Probably 5k or more.
> 
> Lignum vitae (real) is on CITES 3. Meaning it cannot be exported, or imported. SOOOOO you have a real piece of gold.
> 
> ...


 
I have some pics, I'll post them today or tomorrow. Thanks


----------

